# Comming to new zealand



## wendy bird (Apr 2, 2012)

Ello everyone, this is my first post on here.

I have so many questions on wanting to come. So you will probably find me on here all the time asking different ones!!!! 
I really want to make the move but cant at present as my partner doesnt want to leave his daughter from a previous relationship. Plus funds just wont allow it.

When we do will i be able to get a visa on what i do, im a trained nursery nurse, not a teacher with a level 3 NVQ, For the under 5's, ive seen jobs but they all state for teachers, is this what they call themselves over there? Or would it be easier to come as a partner? My man and i have been together for 10 years now, and he is a trained plant fitter, with quals in the field of pumps in engineering.

When it says about family out there, i have my auntie and uncle out there and thats who we will be joining could i tick that on the points question form thingy?? 

I'll leave this as my first post and come back with more soon!!!!

Hope somebody can help?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

wendy bird said:


> Ello everyone, this is my first post on here.
> 
> I have so many questions on wanting to come. So you will probably find me on here all the time asking different ones!!!!
> I really want to make the move but cant at present as my partner doesnt want to leave his daughter from a previous relationship. Plus funds just wont allow it.
> ...


Hi Wendy - where are you based?
The best place to look to see if you would be eligible is Immigration New Zealand - look for the points calculator.


----------



## wendy bird (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi we are based in cheshire in the uk. I have been on the immigration page and cant see anything about my line of work. 
Im hoping this forum will be like others i look on (not on immigration) where there will be lots of answers from people who can give me more of an insight, into my questions from their experiences. 
I did the points calculator and only came up with 95 but i dont know if i answered them right. 
Hope someone can help in answering my questions.
And thanks for your reply topcat.


----------



## wendy bird (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi emilaysky. Many thanks for your reply.

I have thought about a change in career, but i do love my work!!!! I would doanything to get me out there (legally!!!) or maybe improving my quals to something higher.
I just need to get out of this place, i want a better style of life for my family. Im not bothered about the cost of living you learn to adapt.
Your advice has been great, many thanks.


----------

